# UPDATED: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

```
<em><strong>UPDATE: We’re told these new lenses will be officially announced on February 7, 2017.</strong></em></p>
<p>More information about the upcoming Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 & Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD lenses has leaked out.</p>
<p>Here’s hoping these won’t be for just the Japanese market too!</p>
<p><strong>Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Model A 025</li>
<li>Mount: For Canon · For Nikon</li>
<li>Suggested retail price: 175,000 yen + tax</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Model B 023</li>
<li>First installed with new motor HLD (High / Low Torque Modulated Drive Motor).</li>
<li>Equipped with a camera shake correction mechanism VC. Approximately 4 steps for the camera shake correction effect.</li>
<li>Antifouling coat and simple drip-proof construction are adopted.</li>
<li>TAP-in Console compatible.</li>
<li>Lens construction: 11 groups 16 pieces (LD lens 1, XLD lens 1, glass mold aspheric lens 1, composite aspherical lens 1 sheet)</li>
<li>Shortest shooting distance: 0.24 m</li>
<li>Maximum shooting magnification: 1: 5.3</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 77 mm</li>
<li>Maximum diameter × length: 83.6 mm × 84.6 mm</li>
<li>Weight: 440 g</li>
<li>Mount: For Canon · For Nikon</li>
<li>Suggested retail price: 70,000 yen + tax</li>
<li>Mass retailer price: 62,100 yen (tax included)</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28137 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tamron_1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tamron_1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tamron.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tamron-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

Tamron 10-24 mm f/3.5 – 4.5 Di II VC HLD - is for APS-C cameras, of course. right?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



Alex_M said:


> Tamron 10-24 mm f/3.5 – 4.5 Di II VC HLD - is for an APS-C cameras, of course. right?



Yes


----------



## slclick (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



Alex_M said:


> Tamron 10-24 mm f/3.5 – 4.5 Di II VC HLD - is for APS-C cameras, of course. right?



The D i Series is FF

The D ii Series is crop


----------



## pknight (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

I will be very interested in how this lens (10-24) performs. I have the EF-S 10-22, and while it is nice with landscapes, it has terrible coma distortion when taking night sky pics.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*


<p>Here’s hoping these won’t be for just the Japanese market too!</p>

They aren't. Only the 70-300 update is for the Japanese market only.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

What does anti-fouling coating do? Also i hope this is compatible with tap-in console.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



Chaitanya said:


> What does anti-fouling coating do? Also i hope this is compatible with tap-in console.



It prevents the lens from smelling bad. :

Pretty clearly it's just badly machine-translated Japanese and means figerprint etc resistant lens coating.

I'm more interested in what exactly the "High / Low Torque Modulated Drive Motor" entails. BTW, isn't this just the second APS-C ultrawide to have IS? (after the Canon 10-18mm IS STM)


----------



## mitchel2002 (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

the 10 24 is like 620$ very interested


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



Sharlin said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > What does anti-fouling coating do? Also i hope this is compatible with tap-in console.
> ...


I think torque modulated drive motor is marketing name for stepping motors. Surprisingly there is a lack of good stabilised ultrawides. At first I was skeptical of IS on ultrawides but for video its extremly useful. 
Other than most European languages I dont think machine translations works that well, certainly not for japanese.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

Another 2 Tamron zoom lenses with wrong zoom ring direction. Nikon stuff! 
Definitely a NO GO for me. 
Wonder how long it will take until Tamron learns its lesson (like Sigma) and matches zoom ring direction to lens mount. A clear sign of utter disrespect to the largest customer group in the market.

Move on, nothing to see here.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



AvTvM said:


> Another 2 Tamron zoom lenses with wrong zoom ring direction. Nikon stuff!
> Definitely a NO GO for me.
> Wonder how long it will take until Tamron learns its lesson (like Sigma) and matches zoom ring direction to lens mount. A clear sign of utter disrespect to the largest customer group in the market.
> 
> Move on, nothing to see here.



This kind of statement always interests me. I've reviewed lenses from pretty much everyone and use dozens of lenses every year, and frankly I hardly ever notice this. I must subconsciously adjust, as I've never missed a shot because I didn't zoom right. I am far more likely to miss a shot if the zoom ring and focus ring position is reversed, but not the direction.

But I think your statement of, "Move on, nothing to see here" is really, really overselling the significance of this. 

P.S. Tamron lenses almost always arrived in Canon mount first (even before Nikon) if one reaches the market before the other (Sony mounts typically lag by several months). From this I deduce that Canon mounts represent their largest market. If that is the case, then your complete dismissal of lenses like this based on that issue cannot represent mainstream opinion. I doubt they perceive it as disrespect; that's just the way they design their lenses.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Another 2 Tamron zoom lenses with wrong zoom ring direction. Nikon stuff!
> ...



Perhaps the reason you barely notice is because you review so many lenses etc. I've only used Tamron zooms a few times and I definitely noticed it and it bothered me. I don't think it would stop me from purchasing a quality lens at a good price, but it is with out a doubt a tick against it on the negative column for me.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

of course Tamron sells way more lenses in Canon EF mount, since this is the be far dominating installed camera base in the market. And yet, they feel compelled to do things the wrong way. Nikon way. 

I once had a Tamron 17-50 2.8 once. Wrong zoom ring direction drove me nuts. Did lose shots in fast paced situations when working in sequence with Canon zooms. Sold the Tamron and got myself Canon EF-S 17-55 ... one of my better decisions in terms of lens purchases. 

Will never again consider a Tamron lens, until they got this fixed. All it takes is one correct log wheel to make that zoom ring turn the Canon way for Canon mount lenses. 

To me it as a sign of utter disrespect. It is as if a wheel rim manufacturer would send rims with BMW logo to fulfill an order at a Mercedes plant. All decision makers involved would be fired on the spot. 100% NO GO.


----------



## rwvaughn (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Another 2 Tamron zoom lenses with wrong zoom ring direction. Nikon stuff!
> ...



I just knew this post was going to appear. However, I got to wonder if there isn't a deeper or alternative dislike on his part toward Tamron lenses? 

Sigma lenses zoom inconsistently between models, but that has been failed to be pointed out. The 70-300 and the 50-100 lenses all zoom in the Nikon direction, while the 70-200 zooms in the Canon direction. There is no consistency between Sigma's as to which way they zoom from model to model, and to me that would be far more confusing than Tamron's all in one direction zoom.

There are a great many professional photographers who use Canon bodies for their work but have invested in Tamron glass for the quality and affordability that their offerings provide. They may be a third party glass manufacturer but they produce some damn good glass. Yes, they occasionally produce their lemons... so do Canon and Nikon.

When one has invested in a line of glass... the 15-30, the 24-70, the 70-200 and the 150-500 everything turns in the same direction. If one is making money using the glass and being successful what is to argue with that?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

Sigma seems to have gotten the message and has fitted right direction zoom rings to their recent zooms with Canon mount. 

Tamron is stubborn re. zoom ring. That's why I check every new Tamron zoom lens announcement to see, whether they have seen the light yet or not.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*

"If the mountain won't come to Muhammad then Muhammad must go to the mountain.", (c) Francis Bacon
Switch from Canon to Nikon and you are right there instantly and effortlessly ? :-X



AvTvM said:


> Sigma seems to have gotten the message and has fitted right direction zoom rings to their recent zooms with Canon mount.
> 
> Tamron is stubborn re. zoom ring. That's why I check every new Tamron zoom lens announcement to see, whether they have seen the light yet or not.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

as Canon customer i have this mission: get Tamron and all other 3rd party lensmakers to comply with Canon-standard zoom ring direction on all their zoom lenses with EF-mount. 

as long as they don't get this right, i will not buy their rotten wares and shall not cease to chastise them for their heretic ways, dancing around a golden Nikon calf. they must repent to get my blessing. 

Amen!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



AvTvM said:


> of course Tamron sells way more lenses in Canon EF mount, since this is the be far dominating installed camera base in the market. And yet, they feel compelled to do things the wrong way. Nikon way.
> 
> I once had a Tamron 17-50 2.8 once. Wrong zoom ring direction drove me nuts. Did lose shots in fast paced situations when working in sequence with Canon zooms. Sold the Tamron and got myself Canon EF-S 17-55 ... one of my better decisions in terms of lens purchases.
> 
> ...



Why would one use a manual focus zoom in "fast paced situations"? ???

"Utter disrespect" Yes, Tamron wants to intentionally offend it's largest market.

How about it really isn't an issue to most. Especially with AF for "fast paced situations."

Personally, I find the silver ring on my Tamron 15-30 disrespectful of the lens, but the lens doesn't find it so. The lens is fine with it, though it would prefer blue for the whole SP line.

My lenses are patriotic, so red, white, and blue colors would be nice colors on lenses.

"Utterly disrespectful" is just weird, man.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



CanonFanBoy said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > of course Tamron sells way more lenses in Canon EF mount, since this is the be far dominating installed camera base in the market. And yet, they feel compelled to do things the wrong way. Nikon way.
> ...



please read, what I wrote: ZOOOOOOOM RING! 


PS: FOCUS RING is another story. But it should also alsways turn in "Canon standard direction", if a lens dares to come with an EF/-S/-M mount. It is a lesser concern to me however, since i hardly ever use manual focus and would actually welcome "AF-only lenses" without manual focus ring.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



AvTvM said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Yeah, zoom. 

Should always? Nah.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



CanonFanBoy said:


> Yeah, zoom.
> 
> Should always? Nah.



Yes. MUST always. Otherwise no buy and some scalding. As simple as that.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



AvTvM said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, zoom.
> ...


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 5, 2017)

*Re: More Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2 & 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC Information*



Ryananthony said:


> Perhaps the reason you barely notice is because you review so many lenses etc. I've only used Tamron zooms a few times and I definitely noticed it and it bothered me. I don't think it would stop me from purchasing a quality lens at a good price, but it is with out a doubt a tick against it on the negative column for me.



I tend to agree with Dustin. While I use mainly Canon style lens zoom direction. I have never had any issues with my Tamron as far as adapting to the zoom direction. To me personally, I could care less which way it turns as long as its focuses correctly and is optically good. But there are those who this seriously bothers a lot. That said I wonder why Tamron just does not offer canon mount lenses that turn in the canon direction. It would simply just be a inverse of the current zoom rail. It means that would have to stock different parts, but none of which would really cost any more money and they would likely make more money from sales to the Canon market crew. IMHO


----------



## daleg (Feb 6, 2017)

if the biggest complaint re Tamron's lenses is the direction that the zoom ring turns, I'd say Tamron is doing just fine.

having just added Tamron's 24-70/2.8 VC to my Tamron collection (70-300 VC, 16-300 Di II VC PZD, 28-300 Di VC PZD, 60/2 Di II & 150-600 VC (still G1), I can honestly state that my adjustment to Tamron's zoom direction has been nearly instantaneous. It just isn't a problem.

The recent tap in console (correct term?), for the G2's & select other recent Tamrons, is a much better way of providing for firmware updates than boxing up everything and mailing all back to Tamron - as had been the case with the M series Canon bodies. Each iteration of the M series was serially incompatible with Tamron firmware. My solution: ditch the M series and use my Fuji's (without my Tamron lenses, as there are- to date - no XF mount Tamrons) - at least for now.

My first modern Tamron (the older Tamron's are, imho, not worth discussing) was the 70-300 VC. I still use it and like it - even on my 1DX2, 1D4, 5D & 7D2 bodies. While the Canon L variant is enticing, why fix what isn't broken? Besides, when I need the best IQ, I'll use Canon's beast - the 28-300L. So I still normally mount the Tamron, and look forward to the eventual reviews of the 70-300 VC G2 variation. 

Otherwise, I see an eventual upgrade to my 150-600 (though I'm saving first for the Canon 600/4 II), and I may add the new'ish 45mm prime. 

While it may annoy others, the direction of the zoom ring has not been an issue.


----------

